# Spin off thread... are men turned off by women who cuss/swear?



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

I know some guys enjoy the dirty talk thing, the dirtier the better, but I mean in general. 

Are you turned off by women using swear words? Does it really bother you? How and why? 

In a recent thread, some mentioned that no 4 letter words have ever passed their wife's lips. Would you prefer that or you don't mind the occasional curse word in day to day life?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll be interested to hear this answer.

I'm very prim and proper at work and in public settings, and I present physically as "proper", but on my own time I say the words **** and ****. Probably daily.

I'll add, if a man couldn't handle the occasional swear word being uttered by me I'll be glad to be rid of him.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It doesn't bother me. I'd be more concerned about someone who never swears, man or woman. I am put off by anyone who swears _frequently_, as to me it indicates low character and low intelligence.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Doesn't bother me at all. My language tends to be "R" rated as it is so if a woman uses "sentence enhancers" I am fine with it.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

I think it would vary by personal preference.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

My wife has a tendency to use 4 letter words regularly. It doesn't bother me, I have a bit of a potty mouth as well.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

In a public or social setting, I need a lady by my side. In private I don't mind the authenticity colorful language expresses as long as it's not sustained and grating over long periods of time. When used like the over-pressure release valve on a steam boiler, I think it's actually useful to de-escalate the build up of potentially explosive emotions.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dictum Veritas said:


> In a public or social setting, I need a lady by my side. In private I don't mind the authenticity colorful language expresses as long as it's not sustained and grating over long periods of time. When used like the over-pressure release valve on a steam boiler, I think it's actually useful to de-escalate the build up of potentially explosive emotions.


Doesn't hurt in the bedroom either


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I have worked my entire life around almost exclusively men, in either college athletics or oil and gas. My language is, um, colorful. I'm careful what I say when I'm in social situations because don't want to forget and throw "effing" in as a casual adjective. My son learned his first curse word from... Mommy. He is now fluent. My H uses bad language when he's angry, but I use it all the time, it's a habit I picked up at work. 

So if a guy didn't want a woman who talks like a sailor with an East Texas drawl, then I was not the woman for him.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Doesn't hurt in the bedroom either


If used to give momentum to the action, indeed it doesn't.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

My mom always cursed like crazy, even when we were little kids....I also come from a male dominated industry where cursing is just normal conversation...
'
It doesn't bother me at all, but context is important....Sexual stuff, great... Angry about something? Completely understood....Just cursing for the sake of it, in normal conversation? That would wear me out....I hear enough of it during business hours...


02


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

D0nnivain said:


> I think it would vary by personal preference.


Yep, that's what I'm asking for. 

I grew up with cussing all around. Not a fan of taking God's name in vain, but the rest doesn't really bother me much, if it's not every other word. I've tried to tone it down myself over the years, but like another poster said, I can get... colorful at times.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

It depends on the situation (there is a time and place for it) but no I don't find it a turn off.

People who are too uptight about swearing or saying "the lords name in vain" are far more annoying. No way I could be with one of them (and they'd dump me so damn fast anyway).


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Depends on the setting and situation. Here and there I'm OK with but not as a prevalent all the time thing, especially in public. So if it's a lot, yes


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

theloveofmylife said:


> I know some guys enjoy the dirty talk thing, the dirtier the better, but I mean in general.
> 
> Are you turned off by women using swear words? Does it really bother you? How and why?
> 
> In a recent thread, some mentioned that no 4 letter words have ever passed their wife's lips. Would you prefer that or you don't mind the occasional curse word in day to day life?


A little swearing by the wife/women doesn’t bother me at all.
Now, if she swore like a sailor, or in public, or in the company of acquaintances/casual friends that we aren’t very close to - that would be a serious turn off.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Speaking only for myself, it would turn me off.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

cussing every now and then...fine, it's natural. Cussing like a drunken sailor....not so much.


----------



## Vorpal (Feb 23, 2020)

In the South, when a woman says, “Bless your heart,” you’ve been royally cussed out. Worse than FU. Worse than GTH. Worse than ESAD. It’s all in the accent and inflection.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> It doesn't bother me. I'd be more concerned about someone who never swears, man or woman. I am put off by anyone who swears _frequently_, as to me it indicates low character and low intelligence.


What's wrong with never swearing?
About swearing in general,
it's amazing to think that in the not so distant past you practically never heard swearing. It was never on TV or the radio or in films around the 50's and 60's. 
Sadly things have changed. 
I never heard mum swear ever. Heard my dad swear for the first time when I was about 18. 
I was very careful not to swear in front of my children and it was an unwritten thing(I never told them this) that they never swore at home. 
I think it's awful to hear young children swear, but if the parents do then they will. Now we have grandchildren no one ever swears in front of them. They are like little sponges and take everything in and repeat it. 

Neighbours of a family member were actually proud that their little boys first word was a swear word. I just thought it was really sad. 

I doubt Mr D has every sworn which I am glad about. My first husband sometimes came out with the f word or similar and it annoyed me if the children were there. 
It would def put me off someone if they regularly swore. The occasional word if they stubbed their toe painfully isn't an issue. 

I hate hearing women swearing like troopers, it even worse that men doing it to me.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> What's wrong with never swearing?


Same as somebody who smiles all the time.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> Same as somebody who smiles all the time.


What's wrong with always smiling? 😁


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

I want to be with a lady that is prim and proper in public. However, behind closed doors, she can be expressive as she wants to be. I just don't want her using a swear word in every sentence spoken.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> Same as somebody who smiles all the time.


Whats wrong with smiling?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

theloveofmylife said:


> I know some guys enjoy the dirty talk thing, the dirtier the better, but I mean in general.
> 
> Are you turned off by women using swear words? Does it really bother you? How and why?
> 
> In a recent thread, some mentioned that no 4 letter words have ever passed their wife's lips. Would you prefer that or you don't mind the occasional curse word in day to day life?


You will have to appreciate that I was born and raised in a much earlier time and more primitive place. My dad was a WW2 Combat Marine, so his vocabulary was very wide. And I learned most of it from him. But believe me, he tolerated none of that around my mother or any other female when he was present. I have watched him quietly warn a foul mouthed guy in a restaurant of mayhem headed his way if he didn't shut his trap. And he could have easily put the guy in the hospital in about a minute. The guy knew it.

None of the women in my family used profanity at all. So when I hear it from a woman it grates. Just like tats honestly. Both just impress me as "low class". I always think "biker chick". Despite the fact some of my female decendants have tats galor and when they think am out of earshot would peel the paint off of the walls with their language. And they don't date bikers. My apologies to those with tats who use salty language. 

My wife will let me know instantly "don't talk like that in my presence" should profanity leak from me, say after barking my knuckles loosening a faucet, or stubbing my toe. Zero tolerance. Both of us are anachronisms

But, you asked the question.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> Whats wrong with smiling?


It almost feels like overcompensating for something. Trying to hide how they really feel so they act completely opposite so no one will ever suspect.

"Never trust people who smile constantly. They're either selling something or not very bright."
Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> It almost feels like overcompensating for something. Trying to hide how really feel so act complete opposite so no one will ever suspect.
> 
> "Never trust people who smile constantly. They're either selling something or not very bright."
> Laurell K. Hamilton


I learn something new everyday here. Thank you. 💖


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> What's wrong with never swearing?
> About swearing in general,
> it's amazing to think that in the not so distant past you practically never heard swearing. It was never on TV or the radio or in films around the 50's and 60's.
> Sadly things have changed.
> ...


Not hearing it in the 50s or 60s must be a location thing. I lived through the 50s and 60s in Oklahoma and swearing was a competitive sport. It didn't have to be on TV because everyone was swearing at the TV.

I mean cussing was a way of life where I grew up. It was a point of pride. The more words you can make out of the two big four-letter words and the more creative you could get with them the better. 

It wasn't any better in California when I went to visit my cousins there as a child. They had some nice variants going. I had never heard s___pool until I visited Santa Maria, California. 

My little fifth grade friend and I used to walk up and down the alleys and see if we could learn new cuss words from people grilling in their backyard. 

But really both my parents covered most of the ground. 


When I moved to Dallas in the late seventies, I found out that not everyone cusses like people from Oklahoma do. They cussed and they cussed plenty in Dallas, but it's like any other colloquial language, different things are normal. I had to peel back some of my cussing variants. Like the phrase "shot my wad" which referred to spending all the money you had, was commonly used in everyday language in Oklahoma by adults and children alike and no one ever considered it swearing. But when I said it in Dallas, the men would take on a ghastly palor and one of them finally told me why. 

Honestly never heard of it meaning that before. So really I'm not sure who was the nastier persons, the ones from Oklahoma who never thought it meant that or the ones from Dallas who only thought it meant that. 

In real life I've only met one person who didn't approve of cussing and it was a partner co-worker who had some mental challenges.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ah_sorandy said:


> I want to be with a lady that is prim and proper in public. However, behind closed doors, she can be expressive as she wants to be. I just don't want her using a swear word in every sentence spoken.


Why the f*** not??


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Why the f*** not??


Beats the f*** out of me!!


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

My wife swears more often than I do. I don't know. I've always heard that using cuss words shows a lack of intelligence. That the speaker falls back on those cuz they are easy to use, etc. She's smart. Like to think I am, too. But she does cuss up a storm. Wish she'd use some cuss words in bed. lol


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> It almost feels like overcompensating for something. Trying to hide how they really feel so they act completely opposite so no one will ever suspect.
> 
> "Never trust people who smile constantly. They're either selling something or not very bright."
> Laurell K. Hamilton


People are so miserable these days I like to see smiling and I smile a lot at people as well.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Not hearing it in the 50s or 60s must be a location thing. I lived through the 50s and 60s in Oklahoma and swearing was a competitive sport. It didn't have to be on TV because everyone was swearing at the TV.
> 
> I mean cussing was a way of life where I grew up. It was a point of pride. The more words you can make out of the two big four-letter words and the more creative you could get with them the better.
> 
> ...


I was bought up in quite a poor and rough part of South London and we rarely heard it. I was born in the 5O's and even my dad who had been in the army didnt swear in front of anyone especially his children. People were far more respectful and polite then in the UK than now.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> What's wrong with never swearing?
> About swearing in general,
> it's amazing to think that in the not so distant past you practically never heard swearing. It was never on TV or the radio or in films around the 50's and 60's.
> Sadly things have changed.
> ...


It seems to me that never swearing would require suppression of one's legitimate emotions, an unhealthy bottling up of anger or frustration that could be easily and harmlessly released by swearing. I would be afraid of someone who had such emotions and suppressed them, as they could crack at any time and go ballistic on me or others who aren't at fault. Of course, there are times and people where it would be inappropriate to swear, such as at work or near children (usually).


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> It seems to me that never swearing would require suppression of one's legitimate emotions, an unhealthy bottling up of anger or frustration that could be easily and harmlessly released by swearing. I would be afraid of someone who had such emotions and suppressed them, as they could crack at any time and go ballistic on me or others who aren't at fault. Of course, there are times and people where it would be inappropriate to swear, such as at work or near children (usually).


There are other ways of letting out emotions. Why do we need to swear to do that? Mr D never swears and he is the most laid back calm guy ever.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Doesn't bother me.

Don't mind a cuss word here and there, however if every other word out of her mouth is a cuss word I'd have a problem with this (just as it should be a problem if I were doing it as well).

I do mind using the Lord's name in vain.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I try not to swear and expect my wife to do the same. But I do enjoy crude jokes and potty humor.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

theloveofmylife said:


> I know some guys enjoy the dirty talk thing, the dirtier the better, but I mean in general.
> 
> Are you turned off by women using swear words? Does it really bother you? How and why?
> 
> In a recent thread, some mentioned that no 4 letter words have ever passed their wife's lips. Would you prefer that or you don't mind the occasional curse word in day to day life?


I've never had any issues with men. My family generally doesn't use profanity and is always rather shocked when I slip up. I was a tomboy who spent a lot of time around boys and men, especially when I was a gamer... It's generally expected in those quarters. Mostly I'm pretty ladylike unless aggroed, then it gets colorful. 

My bf is a southern gentleman all the way, he does not cuss at all, even in anger, but he does get raunchy in the bedroom. He's always quite shocked when I let loose a few choice words, but is pretty much used to me by now and doesn't mind. However, it doesn't punctuate everything I say, even when angry. As an earlier poster mentioned it's quite useful in releasing pent-up aggression.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

I grew up in a home where my dad cussed a lot.

I thought my name was [email protected] it and my brother thought his name was son of a b!tch😁


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

The combination of these two posts about sums it up for me.


Dictum Veritas said:


> In a public or social setting, I need a lady by my side. In private I don't mind the authenticity colorful language expresses as long as it's not sustained and grating over long periods of time. When used like the over-pressure release valve on a steam boiler, I think it's actually useful to de-escalate the build up of potentially explosive emotions.





Numb26 said:


> Doesn't hurt in the bedroom either


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I read an interesting quote once, that said, "Profanity is the effort of a weak mind, trying to express itself forcefully".

I keep thinking about that, wondering if I believe it's true!!!


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

It depends on context and situation. If in public or around children I detest the use of expletives. When alone I prefer better use of the language, but it's not off putting I was a sailor for 20 years so use of foul language I'm used to. There are right and wrong times for everything.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I have worked my entire life around almost exclusively men, in either college athletics or oil and gas. My language is, um, colorful. I'm careful what I say when I'm in social situations because don't want to forget and throw "effing" in as a casual adjective. My son learned his first curse word from... Mommy. He is now fluent. My H uses bad language when he's angry, but I use it all the time, it's a habit I picked up at work.
> 
> So if a guy didn't want a woman who talks like a sailor with an East Texas drawl, then I was not the woman for him.


Yeah go Texas!!!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

The only time I've been around women that regularly used swear words was while I was in the Army. They fit right in with the guys. I never had any romantic interest in any of them, so hard to say if it was a turn off. My wife very rarely swears. Probably has something to do with working with kindergartners. Her stubbing her toe or hitting her head on something will probably generate a several choice words. I'll occasionally get an F me in the heat of the moment, lol. I fine with that 

I think in moderation there is no problem. When you start using it at inappropriate times or it is every other word out of your mouth it makes you look pretty crass. That would be a turn off.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Vorpal said:


> In the South, when a woman says, “Bless your heart,” you’ve been royally cussed out. Worse than FU. Worse than GTH. Worse than ESAD. It’s all in the accent and inflection.


Not sure where you’re from, but it’s totally not that extreme in my experience. It just basically means “you’re an idiot”
I think your characterization is way overblown in my experience.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

TinyTbone said:


> It depends on context and situation. If in public or around children I detest the use of expletives. When alone I prefer better use of the language, but it's not off putting I was a sailor for 20 years so use of foul language I'm used to. There are right and wrong times for everything.


It's really all about context. I would think, man or woman, cursing at improper times or cursing AT someone instead of to punctuate a sentence or make a joke is going to be a turn-off. People who know how to behave are generally more attractive than those who don't.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> What's wrong with never swearing?
> About swearing in general,
> it's amazing to think that in the not so distant past you practically never heard swearing. It was never on TV or the radio or in films around the 50's and 60's.
> Sadly things have changed.
> ...


I NEVER heard my mother swear. Her go-to for that was "Judas Priest" (and funny enough, when I had my band we played a TON of Judas Priest!!!!). It was her way to not say JC. 

I think the ideal is that a "ladylike" woman wouldn't swear. In reality, i don't think I know ANY woman in real life now who does not swear. I used to try to NOT swear when my son was young, but Mommy took care of that!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Numb26 said:


> It almost feels like overcompensating for something. Trying to hide how they really feel so they act completely opposite so no one will ever suspect.
> 
> "Never trust people who smile constantly. They're either selling something or not very bright."
> Laurell K. Hamilton


There is another old saying "Always smile -- it will make them wonder what you are thinking" (or planning!!!!)


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> I NEVER heard my mother swear. Her go-to for that was "Judas Priest" (and funny enough, when I had my bad we played a TON of Judas Priest!!!!). It was her way to not say JC.
> 
> I think the ideal is that a "ladylike" woman wouldn't swear. In reality, i don't think I know ANY woman in real life now who does not swear. I used to try to NOT swear when my son was young, but Mommy took care of that!


I doubt there were ever in all of time women who, being genuine, never swore ever, even in private. Women would play a part when they were around their husbands or around other people, and we all have to set that example for our children when they’re little, but even my grandmother could let lose when circumstances dictated.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I doubt there were ever in all of time women who, being genuine, never swore ever, even in private. Women would play a part when they were around their husbands or around other people, and we all have to set that example for our children when they’re little, but even my grandmother could let lose when circumstances dictated.


Could be true, but I NEVER heard her swear, and when my Dad would, she would gently admonish him with an "Oh Jack...."


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> Could be true, but I NEVER heard her swear, and when my Dad would, she would gently admonish him with an "Oh Jack...."


I was a teenager before I heard my grandmother swear. 😍 Even after she did, I never, ever swore in front of her. Ever.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I used to really enjoy listening to my mom and dad playing cards with each other. They really enjoyed calling each other things in a good-natured card game. Mostly variations on the S word.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

My grandmother probably didn't have the strength to swear. She had no electricity and no running water and 13 kids.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Occasional swearing is ok, depending on the circumstances. I would never date a woman who swears a lot. Just not the way I was brought up.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I prefer the woman save the cursing for emotional situations. Expletive. I find being around people who don't seem to have much of a vocabulary very tedious and boring.

I seldom use curse words, but my Australian wife has a rich vocabulary of curse words. Fortunately, she does limit them to situations that require them, not gratuitous.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

TinyTbone said:


> Yeah go Texas!!!


From southeast Texas originally myself


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

theloveofmylife said:


> .....Are you turned off by women using swear words? Does it really bother you? How and why?
> 
> ......Would you prefer that or you don't mind the occasional curse word in day to day life?


I have had a variety of jobs in my life some physical labor, some skilled construction labor, and some white collar college degree required that supervised construction workers. I have been a longshoreman, electrical line worker, construction laborer (Plumbing & Electrical). So my vocabulary is fairly extensive. In my personal life, I refrain much of the time from using bad language, but words will slip out at times of frustration. 

Now as to being turned off by women using a swear word? If it is sincere, from the heart, and appropriate because of an accident, bad luck, or someone doing something ****ty to the woman, I am not turned off at all. 

(If my wife is using bad language in the bedroom with no one listening for my entertainment, I would still hope the language is from the heart and to inspire me. If said to inspire, I would applaud the use of such language by her.)

If she is adding swear words to her everyday conversation just to get men's attention, I would take her aside and tell her to tone it down to those time she is really upset.

I don't mind an occasional curse word.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Young at Heart said:


> *If she is adding swear words to her everyday conversation just to get men's attention,* I would take her aside and tell her to tone it down to those time she is really upset.


Why would you assume she was swearing “to get men’s attention”?


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

I’m not a fan of it anywhere but the bedroom.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife rarely swears, I can’t remember the last time she did. 

She cringes at my language, it’s terrible.

I can keep it together when politeness dictates but sometimes I forget and get away with it at work because I am the boss. I have to remember not to say something sucks or worse because the feelings.

Would it be a turnoff? Maybe. I don’t think I have ever hung out around women who swear constantly, although some who are lewd and party with alcohol and drugs sure, but even then I don’t remember them swearing a lot. Maybe the occasional F bomb or something or even other lewd talk but they’re not going to use F every other sentence.

I think it really sticks out if you’re at a restaurant and a lady is like, “F did you F’ing see that F’ing mother F’er?” I guess I have heard that recently with one of the regulars at a pub we go to.

Ok maybe I am a degenerate foul mouthed scum…

😖


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Actually I thought of another place the ladies swear some, the boxing gym. The bad girls do it without flinching but the good girls who want to be bad always cringe a bit.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

My fiancee's first language is not English so I have taught her all of the curse words. Now she has fun going around saying F you, F that, F this, etc. The accent makes it cute to me. So I guess it depends.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I was a teenager before I heard my grandmother swear. 😍 Even after she did, I never, ever swore in front of her. Ever.


Yeah I would have pulled my own toungue out before I swore in front of my mother!!!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> Yeah I would have pulled my own toungue out before I swore in front of my mother!!!


My mom would come at me with a bar of Dial soap. I’d sit there with it in my mouth laughing at her. She swears a lot now.

My dad gave up but generally I didn’t want to get beaten so I avoided it around him. I still do due to the residual training.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

"**** **** **** **** ****, oh **** god baby **** me oh ****!"

I consider wifely profanity to be compliment.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

theloveofmylife said:


> Are you turned off by women using swear words? Does it really bother you? How and why?


I am not turned off by women using swear words, unless flowing from ones mouth with unadulterated abandon in the wrong social setting, it doesn't bother me at all.



> In a recent thread, some mentioned that no 4 letter words have ever passed their wife's lips. Would you prefer that or you don't mind the occasional curse word in day to day life?


As someone who likes the liberal use of F and C words (which are used freely to insult, describe, or as terms of endearment), amongst a parade of other wonderfully colourful expressions. I like that my wife will sometimes uses F and C words, plus as a bonus she will also swear in Italian (which is her first language) on rare occasion as well.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> About swearing in general,
> it's amazing to think that in the not so distant past you practically never heard swearing. It was never on TV or the radio or in films around the 50's and 60's.


Well that would depend upon where you lived and what company you were with and keep.

Of which one of my grandfathers who was born in Lancashire during 1913, had no problem swearing splendidly. That said he also had no problem not swearing when it wasn’t appropriate to the social situation.

While my mother who was also born in Lancashire during 1951, also swears quite easily. Which surprised me when I heard her swear for the first time. Since she forcibly held me under a running tap by my neck, while shoving a bar of soap in my mouth. When I was around 9, after she heard me use a swear word. Of which to this day, I have never used swear words around my parents despite their free use of the same.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Mr D never swears and he is the most laid back calm guy ever.


Wow! That's really weird. He must be like 1 of only 4 people from Australia ever, who never swears


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

I might be an old sailor, and have heard things to put hair on your chest, but I'm for the old trope.

A Lady in public
A Wife/Mother in the home
A "Pro" in the bedroom

Cursing me, our kids, around the kids, or in casual conversation is a no-no for me. No I would not ring a woman who did any of those things.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

ccpowerslave said:


> My mom would come at me with a bar of Dial soap. I’d sit there with it in my mouth laughing at her. She swears a lot now.
> 
> My dad gave up but generally I didn’t want to get beaten so I avoided it around him. I still do due to the residual training.





Personal said:


> While my mother who was also born in Lancashire during 1951, also swears quite easily. Which surprised me when I heard her swear for the first time. Since she forcibly held me under a running tap by my neck, while shoving a bar of soap in my mouth. When I was around 9, after she heard me use a swear word. Of which to this day, I have never used swear words around my parents despite their free use of the same.


👍 Snap!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Personal said:


> As someone who likes the liberal use of F and C words


I work with enough UK folks and have friends stateside who use it that my wife got used to C. The first 100 times or so she was like, “That word is so offensive!”


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Well, screw you naysayers. I'm off to screw the missus into cursing up a storm.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Big turn off for me. I try and watch my language as well.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> I work with enough UK folks and have friends stateside who use it that my wife got used to C. The first 100 times or so she was like, “That word is so offensive!”


Usually preceded by "silly."
And then there's the British "twat," which I haven't heard anyone say in the US since I was a kid but used to mean something completely different, quite similar to the C word..


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Usually preceded by "silly."
> And then there's the British "twat," which I haven't heard anyone say in the US since I was a kid but used to mean something completely different, quite similar to the C word..


My best friend in the world calls me “insufferable twat” all the time. Sometimes she’ll just text it to me randomly. Lest I forget. 😂😂😂😂. Privately, though. We don’t say it out loud in public, that would be rude.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> My best friend in the world calls me “insufferable twat” all the time. Sometimes she’ll just text it to me randomly. Lest I forget. 😂😂😂😂. Privately, though. We don’t say it out loud in public, that would be rude.


Does she say it with a round A (twot) or a flat A like the British do (twaaht)? I think it sounds so funny with a flat A, but that's what makes it a funny word.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Does she say it with a round A (twot) or a flat A like the British do (twaaht)? I think it sounds so funny with a flat A, but that's what makes it a funny word.


It’d be cooler if she did. 😉 She’s from Oklahoma, so it’s two syllables. Twah-hat. Southeast OK is very close to Northeast Texas, so especially after a couple of glasses of wine we sound VERY similar.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

It’s a shame my wife can’t go to London with me this trip. One of the guys I work with now says C every other word in a sentence especially when he’s been drinking. Would make for a fun pub experience.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It’d be cooler if she did. 😉 She’s from Oklahoma, so it’s two syllables. Twah-hat. Southeast OK is very close to Northeast Texas, so especially after a couple of glasses of wine we sound VERY similar.


I'm familiar. Is she a Beavers Bend gal? I love colloquialisms. It's one of the many things I like about Gunsmoke.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

There's so much one can say in English without tripping the swear filter here.

Like: "That minging wanker is talking bollocks to that scrubber, like the right tosser and twat that he is. But at least he isn't always as naff as that other numpty bellend mate of his."

Cheers. 🍺


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Then there's always Australian:

"He couldn't help flogging off, after he'd seen the flaps on her gash."

One could argue that the F and C words, can sometimes be mild in comparison.

Anyway no wuckers.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I'm familiar. Is she a Beavers Bend gal? I love colloquialisms. It's one of the many things I like about Gunsmoke.


She is from Antlers. Have you ever seen the show about noodling? Yeah. And the show about Bigfoot? Same place. She’s absolutely brilliant, she’s an attorney and easily the smartest human I’ve ever met. She doesn’t curse unless it’s called for. Usually something like, “#%€|%, Texas, we are not going to the [email protected]&# zoo so you can see the £>%<> flamingos!” She’s not married. I don’t know if it’s the cursing or not. 😂


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> She is from Antlers. Have you ever seen the show about noodling? Yeah. And the show about Bigfoot? Same place. She’s absolutely brilliant, she’s an attorney and easily the smartest human I’ve ever met. She doesn’t curse unless it’s called for. Usually something like, “#%€|%, Texas, we are not going to the [email protected]&# zoo so you can see the £>%<> flamingos!” She’s not married. I don’t know if it’s the cursing or not. 😂


It's probably because she's too smart. I have seen one show about noodling. The prize catch was in one of my old stomping grounds in Northeast Oklahoma. I don't think I've been to antlers although I have sure driven around that whole area before. She sounds fun and she's got you pegged.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> My grandmother probably didn't have the strength to swear. She had no electricity and no running water and 13 kids.


I guess with no electricity she needed SOMETHING to keep her entertained!
Go Grandma!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It's probably because she's too smart. I have seen one show about noodling. The prize catch was in one of my old stomping grounds in Northeast Oklahoma. I don't think I've been to antlers although I have sure driven around that whole area before. She sounds fun and she's got you pegged.


She’s very religious. It has to do with that. She’s a doll, and she does know me very well. I love the zoo and she always takes me to feed the flamingos when I visit her. 🦩 We don’t curse in front of the flamingos. That would be tacky.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> I guess with no electricity she needed SOMETHING to keep her entertained!
> Go Grandma!


There was no tv in the bedroom! 😂😂😂


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> I guess with no electricity she needed SOMETHING to keep her entertained!
> Go Grandma!


Wringing chickens necks and plucking them. She must have just worked constantly to put food on the table.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> There was no tv in the bedroom! 😂😂😂


We've never had a TV in our bedroom.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I was bought up in quite a poor and rough part of South London and we rarely heard it.


Cool.

My ex-wife grew up in Lambeth and was born there as well.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

In answer to the OP. For me it depends on the situation it's used... stress, pain etc. If it's used constantly in everyday conversation then I'm not a fan. I even get ticked with myself when I do it for no apparent reason.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't trust people that don't curse. It's weird not to do so at least once in a while.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

We were in a diner in Las Vegas a few years ago and there were 4 guys there, talking quite loudly. Judging from their accents, they were probably from New York. Seemed like every other word was F this and F that. It was really annoying. Then on one occasion, taking my young grandkids to a major league baseball game, there was a guy behind us who was constantly cursing. Finally had to tell him that there were kids present and to knock it off. He did tone it down after that. People who curse constantly give me the opinion that they lack intelligence.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I went in a first date with a girl that cursed a lot. We only really texted with maybe one call prior, so I had no idea. It was such a turnoff for me. That, along with other reasons, was our first and last date.


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

Nah, because I'll cuss like a sailor myself.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Are men turned on by women who cuss?

Hell ****ing yeah they are for ****s sake!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Diceplayer said:


> People who curse constantly give me the opinion that they lack intelligence.


Good thing I have my degrees and businesses to offset my "colorful" language. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> Good thing I have my degrees and businesses to offset my "colorful" language. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


I’ve seen studies that claim intelligent people curse. They use proper grammar when they do it, and apply the words judiciously. I feel that studies against cursing are f*^%ing biased as f%*%. 😉😂😂😂


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I’ve seen studies that claim intelligent people curse. They use proper grammar when they do it, and apply the words judiciously. I feel that studies against cursing are f*^%ing biased as f%*%. 😉😂😂😂


For me, when I am conducting business or with people who I do not know, I watch what I say. But if I know you?? My sailor comes out.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Diceplayer said:


> People who curse constantly give me the opinion that they lack intelligence.


the opposite is more likely to be true.





__





Swearing Is Actually a Sign of More Intelligence - Not Less - Say Scientists


The use of obscene or taboo language - or swearing, as it’s more commonly known - is often seen as a sign that the speaker lacks vocabulary, cannot express themselves in a less offensive way, or even lacks intelligence.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I’ve seen studies that claim intelligent people curse. They use proper grammar when they do it, and apply the words judiciously. I feel that studies against cursing are f*^%ing biased as f%*%. 😉😂😂😂


There is a show on nextflix with Nicholas Cage ( I think) about the history of curse words. One study they did was to have people stick their arm in freezing water, and leave it there. Once without saying any curse words, and another time they were allowed to curse. IIRC, they could withstand the pain like 50% longer when they cursed their heads off!!!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

theloveofmylife said:


> I know some guys enjoy the dirty talk thing, the dirtier the better, but I mean in general.
> 
> Are you turned off by women using swear words? Does it really bother you? How and why?
> 
> In a recent thread, some mentioned that no 4 letter words have ever passed their wife's lips. Would you prefer that or you don't mind the occasional curse word in day to day life?


To me, a woman that uses vulgarity like that is not thought very highly of/ same for guys. Their language would also determine if I would even associate with them. It's like, are you not educated enough to articulate what you are trying to say, that you have to keep using easy 4 letter words. Want to ask them if they kiss their children with that mouth. Not everyone wants to hear vulgar language.

I could understand some dirty talk In bed with wife or if in an altercation. The occasion when I had to pull my .45 on someone, the Colt 45 pretty much said all that was needed to say.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Works said:


> What's wrong with always smiling? 😁


That kind of a psychopathic leering grin!!! 😏😡


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TinyTbone said:


> It depends on context and situation. If in public or around children I detest the use of expletives. When alone I prefer better use of the language, but it's not off putting I was a sailor for 20 years so use of foul language I'm used to. There are right and wrong times for everything.


I had a retired Navy Chief under my supervision, he was an electrician on a sub tender, had to stay on him about his language. 🤨 He said it is too difficult transitioning back to civilian life.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> The only time I've been around women that regularly used swear words was while I was in the Army. They fit right in with the guys. I never had any romantic interest in any of them, so hard to say if it was a turn off. My wife very rarely swears. Probably has something to do with working with kindergartners. Her stubbing her toe or hitting her head on something will probably generate a several choice words. I'll occasionally get an F me in the heat of the moment, lol. I fine with that
> 
> I think in moderation there is no problem. When you start using it at inappropriate times or it is every other word out of your mouth it makes you look pretty crass. That would be a turn off.


She would have to use the..OHH! CANADA!!!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It’d be cooler if she did. 😉 She’s from Oklahoma, so it’s two syllables. Twah-hat. Southeast OK is very close to Northeast Texas, so especially after a couple of glasses of wine we sound VERY similar.


Where in S.E. OK? That is my area.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I'm familiar. Is she a Beavers Bend gal? I love colloquialisms. It's one of the many things I like about Gunsmoke.


Y'all are really getting into my territory here.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> She is from Antlers. Have you ever seen the show about noodling? Yeah. And the show about Bigfoot? Same place. She’s absolutely brilliant, she’s an attorney and easily the smartest human I’ve ever met. She doesn’t curse unless it’s called for. Usually something like, “#%€|%, Texas, we are not going to the [email protected]&# zoo so you can see the £>%<> flamingos!” She’s not married. I don’t know if it’s the cursing or not. 😂


?????You sank my battleship! 
Hmmm only female atty here I know also works as city municipal judge.


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

I don’t swear and don’t like to hear anyone swear, even if it’s a male or female. What’s the point in swearing?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Rayr44 said:


> I don’t swear and don’t like to hear anyone swear, even if it’s a male or female.


Awesome! You are one of 4 Australians who don’t swear.



> What’s the point in swearing?


It varies, sometimes it’s to add colour and interest to expression. At other times, it can be used to generate amusement, when it makes wowsers feel uncomfortable. It can also be used to show emphasis and to generate relief as well. Not forgetting it’s application in threatening behaviour.

So it has plenty of points, and barbs as well.

So, no wuckers.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

I can throw it down like a sailor , it doesn't bother me. I will say though that the women around my area do not like the " C " word. It's fighting words here. I'm not talking about cancer , I'm talking about , C , u , next , tuesday


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

0


DownByTheRiver said:


> Like the phrase "shot my wad" which referred to spending all the money you had, was commonly used in everyday language in Oklahoma by adults and children alike and no one ever considered it swearing.


Always heard it as "blown your wad"


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

theloveofmylife said:


> I know some guys enjoy the dirty talk thing, the dirtier the better, but I mean in general.
> 
> Are you turned off by women using swear words? Does it really bother you? How and why?
> 
> In a recent thread, some mentioned that no 4 letter words have ever passed their wife's lips. Would you prefer that or you don't mind the occasional curse word in day to day life?


Mrs. C is almost always very civil tongued and I appreciate it.

I've had more of a potty mouth and she doesn't like it and I work on it.

I don't like women talking like they just rinsed their mouths with septic water and I despise men who talk roughly around women.

In certain situations it is a turn on.

When Sarah Connor caught the terminator in the press and in a fearless, raspy voice said "You're terminated f'er" I felt something close to an electric thrill and found it a huge turn on.

Iconic scene that one.🙂


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

OnTheRocks said:


> I don't trust people that don't curse. It's weird not to do so at least once in a while.


That's weird in itself. Not trusting people just because they don't swear or curse? How odd.
The people in my life I have trusted the most happen to be the ones who don't or didnt swear.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Right before my wife went into labor with our last baby I joked about her swearing during the previous births. She said she wouldn't swear the next time which I didn't think was possible, but challenge accepted for her.

She didn't have anything for pain relief, baby was coming and she started yelling "FUHHHH-". It turned into "FUHHHHDGE" (fudge). Everyone in the room failed to keep a straight face or hold their laugh back  

Now she will hold it over me the rest of my life and I can no longer swear over a stubbed toe, etc  Should have kept my mouth shut!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

bobert said:


> Right before my wife went into labor with our last baby I joked about her swearing during the previous births. She said she wouldn't swear the next time which I didn't think was possible, but challenge accepted for her.
> 
> She didn't have anything for pain relief, baby was coming and she started yelling "FUHHHH-". It turned into "FUHHHHDGE" (fudge). Everyone in the room failed to keep a straight face or hold their laugh back
> 
> Now she will hold it over me the rest of my life and I can no longer swear over a stubbed toe, etc  Should have kept my mouth shut!


That is hilarious!!!!


----------

